# Fox proframe helmet.



## Lee crossan (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi need a bit of help here. Bought my son this helmet for Xmas and its cracked after very small impact. I was there he was out with his mates just doing local stuff. He wasn't hurt stayed out on his bike the rest of the day seen few megs on here about cracks but seem to be big impacts


----------



## Sinmike (Dec 27, 2015)

Lee crossan said:


> Hi need a bit of help here. Bought my son this helmet for Xmas and its cracked after very small impact. I was there he was out with his mates just doing local stuff. He wasn't hurt stayed out on his bike the rest of the day seen few megs on here about cracks but seem to be big impacts
> View attachment 1911884
> View attachment 1911885


What do you need help with? Small or large hit, its broken and I personally would not let my son use it. If you want a warranty I would contact fox and see what they can do.


----------



## Lee crossan (Jan 16, 2021)

Just wondering should it hav cracked after a small impact


----------



## Lee crossan (Jan 16, 2021)

Sinmike said:


> What do you need help with? Small or large hit, its broken and I personally would not let my son use it. If you want a warranty I would contact fox and see what they can do.


Just wondering should it crack so easy, first impact its had and wasnt i big one at all.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Helmets are consumable, they break when they are supposed to protect the rider in any way they can.

The Helmet did its job. Be thankful he was wearing it and replace it.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep. Helmets can last 5 minutes or 5 years. It did its job. Go get a new one. Sure, its hard on the wallet when this stuff happens. But **** happens. At least your son is ok.

PS. That's no a small impact as far as a helmet is concerned. It may not have looked like much, but to do that requires a bit or force. It must have been a head heavy awkward landing.
PSS I have a proframe and its lasted me about 18 months with several significant crashes. Mine has a hairline crack in it. I have a new helmet on order. I'm trying a IXS Trigger next. Its a bit lighter than the proframe and has the head tightening doodar at the back as apposed to foam pads. We will see how that helmet goes.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

That doesn't like a just riding around impact. Who cares how it cracked, the helmet did its job and time for a new one. If you're asking how 'fragile' this helmet is, I'd rather have the helmet break rather than my head but I haven't seen people complaining that it breaks too easily.


----------



## creightongt (Jan 17, 2021)

Look into whether or not Fox has a crash replacement policy before buying another helmet. If not, look into companies that offer such a policy. I know that Bontrager does. In the meantime, I’m glad your son is OK.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

That’s not a small impact at all. You can see how much of the not-flat surface of the helmet had to deform for all of it to make contact with the ground. And the polycarbonate shell is broken in no less than 4 places. That helmet saved your son. Its probably the best gift he’s ever been given, whether he knows it or not.


----------



## Lee crossan (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks for the replays guys. Wer are new to mtb seems he was lucky enough thank god!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

DtEW said:


> That's not a small impact at all. You can see how much of the not-flat surface of the helmet had to deform for all of it to make contact with the ground. And the polycarbonate shell is broken in no less than 4 places. That helmet saved your son. Its probably the best gift he's ever been given, whether he knows it or not.


Agreed, not a small impact. 
Look at it this way..........what is your emergency room visit deductible? You saved that by having a good helmet. It sucks to replace, but it sucks worse to have a concussion


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I agree w/others that this was not a minor impact, helmets are disposable, and Fox is likely to give you a crash replacement deal on a new one. You need to get a new helmet, it will not work as well with a 2nd impact after the foam is already compromised.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I had a crash this summer on the way to work. My ribs mostly took the impact but I hit my head too. I distinctly remember my head hitting the pavement and bouncing off. My helmet had two small dents in the outer shell and just a little into the hard foam. It really didn’t hurt at the time of the wreck or after even though the impact was very apparent at the time. I think to actually break the helmet the impact was major. Your son probably doesn’t realize how major it actually was and it might not feel bad at all. That’s great since the helmet did everything right. Without it you would likely be spending some big money at the emergency room. I would view that helmet as a very good one and feel great you made a good choice in getting him that in the first place. Im glad he is ok too!


----------

